# Changing the Spark Plugs??



## tarynup (Aug 21, 2004)

I was going to change the spark plugs on my 2001 Nissan Maxima. I CAN'T FIND THEM! Can anyone clue me in here? Thanks


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

tarynup said:


> I was going to change the spark plugs on my 2001 Nissan Maxima. I CAN'T FIND THEM! Can anyone clue me in here? Thanks


remove the cover that says v63000 pull out the coil and shouldnt they be under there. the upper intake should have to be removed for the rear.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

get urself a manual it will tell u everything u need to know about ur maxima.


----------



## Bkolesar (May 19, 2005)

*Same Problem b4 But its easy ...*

You open uo the plastic cover that has v3000 on it first and then remove the three screws on the coils and then do the normal plug change ...The other three are in the back and once you know what the coils look like youll see them you dont have to remove anything to get to them excepts for pulling out the coils is a little tricky since the the hood is there .


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

This write up is for the 4th gen Maxima, but it should work for the 2000/2001 5th gen Maxima. It is similar but NOT the same for the 2002/2003 5th gen Maxima,

http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=33

You could also download the Factory Service Manual for your car from phatg20.net.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

spirosentra said:


> This write up is for the 4th gen Maxima, but it should work for the 2000/2001 5th gen Maxima. It is similar but NOT the same for the 2002/2003 5th gen Maxima,
> 
> http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=33
> 
> You could also download the Factory Service Manual for your car from phatg20.net.


For 02-03s, here is a write-up:

http://www.greghome.com/Greg's Garage/2002MaxSE/SparkPlugReplacement.htm

And yeah, definitely download an FSM from PhatG20....


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Link in post #5 is dead. Here:

VQpower.com - Articles: Changing Spark Plugs

One word of caution. That 1/4 turn advice is wrong. Spark plugs with compressible gaskets need to get turned about 2/3rds of a turn after hand tight to get to the proper torque. The spark plug boxes themselves will even say this. The 1/4 turn shown is not enough. Remember to start threading them by hand as well!


----------



## blkraider (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bosch spark plugs for 2001 GLE Maxima?*

I purchased Bosch Platinum spark plugs on Amazon after the website said the spark plugs are compatible with '01 Maxima. I mentioned about Bosch with the Nissan dealer and he said they will be too hot for the car and got me thinking. Should I return these even though Amazon indicated they are a good fit for Maxima? The dealer told me to get NGK or something along those lines and I presume they are Nissan factory recommended spark plugs.

Would it matter which spark plugs I install on my 2001 Nissan Maxima which has 117K mileage?

Thanks much!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

blkraider said:


> I purchased Bosch Platinum spark plugs on Amazon after the website said the spark plugs are compatible with '01 Maxima. I mentioned about Bosch with the Nissan dealer and he said they will be too hot for the car and got me thinking. Should I return these even though Amazon indicated they are a good fit for Maxima? The dealer told me to get NGK or something along those lines and I presume they are Nissan factory recommended spark plugs.
> 
> Would it matter which spark plugs I install on my 2001 Nissan Maxima which has 117K mileage?
> 
> Thanks much!


Always use the proper OEM NGK plugs as spec'd for your engine. Spark plugs other then NGK's many times cause drivability problems in Nissan engines.


----------

